# Seoul



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice picture!
He's a vt isn't he?
but he looks so spikey 8D


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

From what I can tell he's a vt, but I'm a noobie at bettas so I might be wrong lol.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

From what I can tell he looks just like mine...same spiky fin too.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

My DT looks spiky at the edges so I'm wondering if that is just a look lol Seoul is beautiful!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice pic!
I believe he's a combtail


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Ooh a combtail? That like a cross between a crown and a veil?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yuuup


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Cool deal. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! Yup, looks like a Combtail.


----------

